# new and need help in houston, tx (friendswood area)



## dirtybmx (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, my names is Chris and I know this may sound kinda and I'm trying to find anywhere here in the Houston ( more towards the Friendswood area) where I could learn ba gua, tai chi, Hung gar, and northern shoalin (in that order). I know this may sound very geekish but I've been watching avatar the last airbender and I want to learn the 4 different fighting style so I can have the knowledge, and be able to help the people I care about; more for defensive purposes then anything else. I want to be able to be well rounded in being able to be both defensive and offense when I need to be . I know this process will take years for me to even get the basics started, but I'm not the best when it comes to discipline and structure which I know martial arts is all about. Not saying I can't learn it, just saying its more difficult then anything I would honestly just like to the moves and keep progressing ; no belts, no test. Just what I need to know. I wrote that so that you know what I trying to figure out; now onto my questions .   1. Does anyone know any in the Houston area when these martial arts are being studied 2. Does anyone know any info on these different martial arts 3. Does anyone have any tip, suggestions, or questions plz feel free to ask or tell me. Thank you so much and god bless


----------



## Balrog (Jun 1, 2011)

It may interest you to know that Noah Ringer, the Airbender, is a Black Belt with the ATA.  There is an ATA school in the Clear Lake area (website) run by Master Beth MacDonald if you are interested.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with it, but Bridges Martial Arts in Pearland teaches several Chinese styles.  http://www.bridgesmartialarts.com/index.shtml


----------



## JohnEdward (Jun 1, 2011)

Your best bet is to try the Chinese community center in Houston off the beltway on Town Park,and find out where the schools in that area are as it is a greater opportunity for learning Chinese martial arts. that is how I found my tai chi instructor.  Friendswood, a bedroom community isn't a martial arts hub, especially for Chinese martial arts. There use to be a guy that would do Ba Gua at Memorial Park on the west side of the 3 mile running loop on Sat or Sun several years ago around 9:00am. Don't know if he is still there.

Here is someone that was recommended, he puts on or did put on a Chinese martial arts tournament in Houston. Pretty well known, and has been in Tai Chi magazine.http://www.chenstyletaichi.com/


----------



## dirtybmx (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone from the info and words of wisdom. I will look into each suggest to the best of my ability. The only question I have is to belrog ( sorry if I spelled ur name wrong) what did you mean by airbender because I know bending isn't real, which really sucks but beside the point lol. Thank you wants again


----------



## dirtybmx (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh sorry I just realized that you were talking about the kid who played aang in the last airbender my bad lol


----------



## Balrog (Jun 3, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## RRepster (Jun 3, 2011)

dirtybmx said:


> I've been watching avatar the last airbender



Nothing wrong with that, no doubt all of us non-Asians were influenced on our martial arts journey by media.

There are several internal arts teachers in the Houston area. You can find a list here (scroll to Texas):

http://www.hsing-i.com/teachers/index.html


----------



## dirtybmx (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you RRepster i just looked at the website and I found people in Texas that teach tai chi, but I couldn't find anyone that teaches bagua. Would you have any suggestions?


----------

